# Burning a Keynote slide show to CD/DVD



## Robwooly (Mar 4, 2009)

Is the a product or method available to burn a keynote presentation slideshow with sound, onto a CD / VDV without loosing any Image quality, sound quality, Transition  quality? I'n frustrated trying to find an answer! Thank you, From Photographer
Robert Woolrich.
http://www.modelmayhem.com/pics.php?id=393706


----------



## ra3ndy (Mar 4, 2009)

Sure.  In the current version of iWork, you go under the Share menu to Export  (I believe older versions had the Export feature under the File menu)

choose Quicktime, then Manual Advance (will go to next slide when viewer hits space bar).  Then choose Full Quality, Large under formats and check next to Include Audio.

The resulting file will be able to be burned to CD (or DVD, if larger than CD).  

Is that the answer you're looking for?


----------



## Robwooly (Mar 4, 2009)

Hey Randy, I really appreciate your information, I'll purchase ilife09 and give it a try, I'll let  you know how I go. Thanks again. Robert.


----------



## caliboyoc (Mar 9, 2009)

I am trying to export my Keynote '08 presentation to iDVD...I am able to be the quality is horrible!

Did you figure this out?


----------

